# Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Does anyone know whether or not it is advisable for a person with IBS to consume honey?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

IS THERE A DR IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Never mind--just did a google on ibs and honey-amazing!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What about it is amazing?


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Seems like honey may just be able to help with the pain of cramping from irritable bowel syndrome, even snacks are made using honey to assist with the complications, I find that amazing.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

The first hit on google using ibs +honey:
http://www.whatreallyworks.co.uk/start/factsheets.asp?article_ID=408

Natural probiotics include bananas, onions, garlic, artichokes, barley, rye, tomatoes, *honey*, and asparagus - but if you already have IBS you can't really eat enough to make a big difference. Cut out stimulants including tea, coffee, alcohol, and chocolate and avoid wheat, dairy, and citrus fruits. Substitute soya milk for cow's milk.

I can just bet where this topic is going.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Cut out tea, coffee, alcohol, and chocolate?

I need to add to my living will. If I get IBS, just shoot me.


----------

